# Watch "Form suggestions" on YouTube



## CarbonTech6 (Aug 10, 2014)

Form suggestions: http://youtu.be/ZO7D9ATUJrw I've tried taking suggestions from some of you and shortened my dl by .5 inch and a few other things. Does anyone have another form suggestions I could use?


----------



## CarbonTech6 (Aug 10, 2014)

Any other*


----------



## CarbonTech6 (Aug 10, 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

Don't want this to come across harsh but until you quit slapping the trigger no form fixes are going to help your shooting. The big flinch on around your 6th or 7th arrow will become the norm. I don't advocate folks go by a magic release but I will suggest you do some searching and read up on executing a shot using back tension. A few things that may help the process:
1 Slow your shooting down. It's not a race or a semi auto weapon.
2 Learn to focus on the spot you want to hit and not focusing on where the pin is and command the trigger when it gets close. Draw, anchor, splash the pin in the middle and focus on the target while just building pressure through the back until the shot fires.
3 allow yourself to aim, do some aiming drills close up so your mind knows it's OK for the pin to just float on the spot for a while. 
4 drop the draw weight while you work on things, tension never helps.

There will be folks more qualified than me chime in here.


----------



## CarbonTech6 (Aug 10, 2014)

Thanks for the input. Every little thing helps.


----------

